# Keine Verbindung zum Logitech Gamepad F710



## Kryptonite_1988 (25. September 2011)

Moin,

Ich bekomme keine Verbindung zum Logitech Gamepad F710 hin.

Das habe ich ausprobiert:
- Diese Lösung
Dazu muss ich sagen das ich "Micrsoft Common Controller für Windows-Klass" nicht finde!

- F710Connection Software von Logitech.

- Andere USB Ports

- Treiber neu Installiert.


Weiß nicht mehr weiter, hoffe Ihr könnt mir Helfen 

System:
Win 7 64Bit
Intel Core i-5 
Asus Maximus Formula III

Danke

Mfg


----------



## Kryptonite_1988 (25. September 2011)

Keine eine Idee


----------



## Herbboy (25. September 2011)

SInd denn alle Boardtreiber aktuell? Könnte eine Virenscannersoftware oder so was stören? Tauch im Gerätemanager irgendwas als Fragezeichen auf? Geht das Pad an einem anderen PC?

isses denn ein kabelloses oder mit Kabel?


----------



## Kryptonite_1988 (26. September 2011)

Alles Treiber sind Aktuell, das komische ist ja das ich gestern noch mit dem Pad spielen konnte, habe nur eine runde im F1 2011 gedreht und danach kam keine Verbindung mehr zustande

Das Gamepad heißt Logitech Wireless Gamepad F710

Im Geräte Manager sieht es so aus 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (27. September 2011)

Also mal geht das Pad, dann wieder nicht- hm  Ein Fall für den Telefonischer Kundendienst


----------



## NRJX (19. Oktober 2013)

Hi
Bei mir geht F710 auch nicht. Ich installierte W7 home premium x64 neu, andere treiber wurden ohne probleme installiert.
Mit der neuen Installation von w7 geht das pad überhaupt nicht.
Im hardware manager sieht es auch so aus.
Mit der original installation von W7 (w7 war schon installiert auf dem Laptop als ich ihn kaufte (neu)) ging der F710.

Pad geht auch (immernoch) mit meinem desktop (mit Original-installation von W7 x64 aus dem werk)
thx


----------

